# setDetailsOf-Eigenschaft von Dateien



## Orpheus81 (12. Jul 2004)

Hallo, 

ich schreibe gerade an einem Programm, was die Eigenschaften von Dateien aus meinem Filesystem durchsucht und mir ausgibt, dazu benutze ich in JavaScript den Befehl GetDetailsOF(), was auch einfandfrei funktinoniert... 

Nun will ich die Datei-Eigenschaften nicht nur lesen, sonder über eine Maske auch direkt ändern. Das brauche ich einen Befehl wie SetDetailsOf() nur gibt es den wohl leider nicht, weiß irgend jemand wie ich das lösen könnten. (Auch gerne in JAVA, VB, oder VBS oder was euch sonst so einfällt, Hauptsache es funktioniert am Ende) 

Viele Dank 

PS für Rückfragen stehe ich gerne bereit


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (12. Jul 2004)

gehört meiner meinung nach ins Java-Script Forum!

Was erwartest du? Ne komplette Lösung? Guck dir doch mal in der Java API relevante Klassen an, z.B.
die Klasse File


----------



## Orpheus81 (13. Jul 2004)

Ich erwarte keine Komplettlösung, höchstens eine Methode die das was ähnlich bei schreiben bewirkt wie die GetDetailsOf() beim lesen, oder einen anderen Ansatz


----------

